# Forza 3 Drift Video



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok seems loads of people on here are in to a bit of drifting on Forza so i videoed a few runs of mine, i dont have anything to do proper screen shooting with so it was a cam on video mode  but its good enough to get the jist.

Enjoy:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Iv still not quite masterd Drifting, i think a need a good setup but iv no idea


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Go to my store front, you can buy any of those set ups you see in that video.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Whats your Gamer tag/store name James


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

db James B db 

Add me on there and if im on i can give you some pointers on the set ups, id not reccomend the fiesta set up if your new to drifting, try one of the turino ones first they are a bit more forgiving, the fiesta is a beast to control.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks mate, iv been messing around with 4WD drifting but its cheating lol


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

i got some cool RWD set up, il add some if you like, but IMO 4WD is more fun, the game is not very realistick with RWD drift, it wont let you get the back set in to a drift.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

great vid and very impressive


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

have you got auto braking on or jsut the braking line on james?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

is there an actual drift race in forza? cant seem to find it.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not on singe player mode but online and mutiplayer yes, when in single plaer or test drive press left (i think) on the D pad and the display up top right will change from lap time to drift point



ant_s said:


> have you got auto braking on or jsut the braking line on james?


Just breaking line, it gives me a better indication to entry speed (its hard to tell when your sideways)


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

oo ok thought so, but yea i guess its not easy to get the speed right without it, im hoping to get one of your set-ups off you in the next few weeks when i get the xbox wireless converter


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

How do I get on your storefront James? I'm after a drift tune............


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

look me up db James B db


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ive added you james, but how do i view your storefront? there isnt an option to search by user


----------

